

When Will iOS 4 Hit the iPad? - dell9000
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2010/07/25/when-will-ios-4-hit-the-ipad/

======
thehodge
My guess would be, at the September press event when they announce the new
iPod touches (Camera + High Res Screen?)

